# Cobia don'ts



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like Cobia were at the edge yesterday. Using a spinfisher combo, I hooked into what felt like a truck in 175' of water. I fought it for what seemed like an hour but reality was probably 10 min. After 3 trips around the boat I finally get to see what I have. First impression it's a shark. It gets closer and I see its a Cobia. I get excited and new life comes into my arms and back. Estimate it must be 50". Now, here is what not to do when landing a Cobia by yourself: don't bring the fish to the boat to early, let it wear itself out. Don't hold your leader line in one hand and gaff in the other. Don't gaff the Cobia mid back. Most important, don't let go of the gaff:no: I gaffed the fish, he went crazy, the leader broke, I was holding the gaff at an awkward angle and off he went with my gaff. :no::no::no: Rookie mistake.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

They are extremely strong fish and you were probably fortunate that you didn't pull him in the boat while he was green.........you would have headed for higher ground........he can hurt you!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They are a bruiser! A green cobe is not what you want in a boat. The beater stick took the fight out of ours but it was beating the boat up before that. Sorry you lost the fish and the gaff.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Lost a tackle box over transom when we gaffed a green cobia. That thing was strong.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Worst beating underwater I've ever taken was from a 20lb cobe. Knocked my mask off. I've speared snapper to 25# and amberjack to 93# and they had nothing on that little cobia.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember when the wife hooked one on a light spinner. We were catching peanuts under a grass mat when this thing swam out. I was grabbing for a bigger rod when she tossed a hunk of squid on the cobia's nose. He ate it.

She kinda fought if for a minute but I knew she didn't have a prayer on that light tackle. So next trip by I stuck it with the gaff. Was a pretty decent head shot, and I swung her over the gunnel but missed the fish box.

Oh crap! We headed to the cockpit while the cobe wreaked havoc on the rod, gaff, cooler, etc. Looked like a scene from Dexter there was so much blood. Finally thought it was done and tried to grab the tail. Nope. Round 2. Finally boxed her but I swear she thumped the fish box for 20 minutes.

Tough and powerful and tasty fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I will attest to cobia not liking it too much when stuck with a gaff. I have had my fair share of gaffing and spearing mishaps with these crazy brown fish. I learned don't spear one unless you want a long ride and when you stick one with a gaff hit him just below the head so you don't hit the solid steel skull plate. Then when you stick him, get his head out of the water immediately and keep him coming in the boat. But you better be prepared to get smacked around there too. I had one beat the lid off of my old Mako 21 fish box. They go ballistic when stuck with a gaff, even when they seem to be whipped. They just don't care for it much.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

I feel your pain. I gaffed a monster earlier this year, but hesitated instead of keeping the gaff moving upward. He spun the gaff head lose and jumped off the gaff. He went straight into the outboards and broke himself off.


----------

